
Stealing Machine Learning Models via Prediction APIs - allenleein
http://qz.com/87795/free-information-as-great-as-it-sounds-will-enslave-us-all/
======
ankurdhama
The link has nothing to do with the title of the post.

~~~
grzm
Odd, isn't it? Maybe a copy/paste error?

There's a paper from Oct 2016 on arXiv with this title:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.02943](https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.02943)

------
grzm
Post title: "Free information, as great as it sounds, will enslave us all"

